# Tod's wave bag or Loewe puzzle?



## theocarina

Hello lovelies 

I am trying to decide between a Tod's wave bag (mini) and the Loewe puzzle (small) - they're roughly the same size, can be worn top handle & crossbody, and the price points are similar as well.




- Tod's wave bag -
Pros:
- it's lighter compared to the puzzle bag (1.3 lbs vs 2.2 lbs)
- the shape is classic (imo anyway)
Cons:
- it's more casual-looking 
- I'm not the biggest fan of studs but according to the wave bag thread, they protect the corners

- Loewe puzzle bag - 
Pros:
- can be worn multi-way! 
- the extra zip pocket at the back
Cons:
- not as roomy as the wave bag
- I don't consider the "edgy/quirky" look timeless

What do you guys think of the bags? In terms of leather, craftsmanship, wear & tear etc.


----------



## Mariapia

I have seen the two bags IRL and the Tod's gets my vote. 
Quality is similar in my opinion but the Loewe is pretty heavier without being as roomy...
As for the design, I prefer the Tod's.


----------



## Tomsmom

I also prefer the Tods.


----------



## Sferics

So someone has to vote for the puzzle! Me! 

I have seen both and it is difficult to compare them because the style is very different. Both are beautiful!
I´d almost say the wave is the more ladylike, smart, gracefull and mature one and the puzzle is the cooler one, edgy and kinda younger in style.
(This does not have to be the case for the women carrying these bags...if you know what I mean, no one should be offended)

...it depends how you would like to look with it...


----------



## obscurity7

I also love the puzzle!  I think at this point, it has become a classic, and no longer qualifies as trendy for Loewe.  It's been around for a bit now, and I still see fashionistas wearing it to runway shows.  If you need to carry your bag around for long stretches of time, I agree that keeping it light matters, but if you spend more time in the car than the subway, then the puzzle is my vote hands down.


----------



## sonicxml

Wave is a great bag however I don't consider it classic with all the studs. It really depends on your personal style. My vote goes to puzzle just because I like the style better.


----------



## gswpurse

Have u seen the bags irl? I don't own either bag but have tried them at boutiques. I prefer loewe puzzle as I feel that it's better made, and it looks nicer on me.


----------



## moi et mes sacs

Loewe all the way.


----------



## prettywoman36

Puzzle[emoji106]


----------



## Julija

loewe without a doubt. studs of wave look very trendy to me


----------



## theocarina

Thanks everyone  

The bag I'm going to purchase is... Tod's wave bag! Both are lovely but I have reservation over the weight of the puzzle bag. In any case, I can always return a bag if I decided it's not for me 



gswpurse said:


> Have u seen the bags irl? I don't own either bag but have tried them at boutiques. I prefer loewe puzzle as I feel that it's better made, and it looks nicer on me.



I think both Tod's and Loewe only have stores in London, but I'll be sure to check the puzzle bag out on my next visit x


----------



## theocarina

Hello again 

I went ahead and got the Tod's but when it arrived, it didn't suit me at all! Don't get me wrong, the leather was lush and it was obviously very well-made, but the crossbody strap was way too long (I'm 5'1) and not adjustable. Then a few days later, I spotted 2 Loewe puzzle bags in Harvey Nichols and fell in love! They didn't actually have the small size but they were lovely all the same! Anyhow I just ordered the small one in Stone Blue earlier today and it should be here in a couple of days


----------



## obscurity7

theocarina said:


> Hello again
> 
> I went ahead and got the Tod's but when it arrived, it didn't suit me at all! Don't get me wrong, the leather was lush and it was obviously very well-made, but the crossbody strap was way too long (I'm 5'1) and not adjustable. Then a few days later, I spotted 2 Loewe puzzle bags in Harvey Nichols and fell in love! They didn't actually have the small size but they were lovely all the same! Anyhow I just ordered the small one in Stone Blue earlier today and it should be here in a couple of days


Seeing the puzzle only pictures doesn't do its beauty justice, it really needs to be appreciated in person to understand why so many people love it.  So excited to see how you like the small!


----------



## theocarina

She's here and isn't she gorgeous?


Super happy I went with Stone Blue in the end instead of tan bc it's such a beautiful colour 



obscurity7 said:


> Seeing the puzzle only pictures doesn't do its beauty justice, it really needs to be appreciated in person to understand why so many people love it.  So excited to see how you like the small!



I prefer the slouchy look of the medium to be fair but I am pleasantly surprised how much I can fit into the small - an ipad mini/a kindle, a small purse, card holder, keys, a small pouch with external charger, a pen, hand sanitiser & other bits and bobs), an iphone 7, sunglasses, a small umbrella and there's still room left!

I am not usually a small bag kinda gal (I have a WOC which I also use as a clutch, a tiny crossbody which I could barely fit anything in and that's it) so I'd need to get used to not lugging everything around but I think my poor back will thank me


----------



## Layna D.

theocarina said:


> She's here and isn't she gorgeous?
> View attachment 3853630
> 
> Super happy I went with Stone Blue in the end instead of tan bc it's such a beautiful colour
> 
> 
> 
> I prefer the slouchy look of the medium to be fair but I am pleasantly surprised how much I can fit into the small - an ipad mini/a kindle, a small purse, card holder, keys, a small pouch with external charger, a pen, hand sanitiser & other bits and bobs), an iphone 7, sunglasses, a small umbrella and there's still room left!
> 
> I am not usually a small bag kinda gal (I have a WOC which I also use as a clutch, a tiny crossbody which I could barely fit anything in and that's it) so I'd need to get used to not lugging everything around but I think my poor back will thank me


Wow, she’s gorgeous! The blue is so soothing! I went looking around on the net for this bag after reading about it from you and I’m attracted to the one with many zips all around. Have you seen that?


----------



## theocarina

Layna D. said:


> Wow, she’s gorgeous! The blue is so soothing! I went looking around on the net for this bag after reading about it from you and I’m attracted to the one with many zips all around. Have you seen that?



I have seen pictures of it but not in person  I think someone posted about the same bag in the Loewe thread a while ago


----------



## SomethingGoodCanWork

theocarina said:


> She's here and isn't she gorgeous?
> View attachment 3853630
> 
> Super happy I went with Stone Blue in the end instead of tan bc it's such a beautiful colour
> 
> 
> 
> I prefer the slouchy look of the medium to be fair but I am pleasantly surprised how much I can fit into the small - an ipad mini/a kindle, a small purse, card holder, keys, a small pouch with external charger, a pen, hand sanitiser & other bits and bobs), an iphone 7, sunglasses, a small umbrella and there's still room left!
> 
> I am not usually a small bag kinda gal (I have a WOC which I also use as a clutch, a tiny crossbody which I could barely fit anything in and that's it) so I'd need to get used to not lugging everything around but I think my poor back will thank me


Beautiful blue! I think you absolutely made the right choice


----------



## theocarina

SomethingGoodCanWork said:


> Beautiful blue! I think you absolutely made the right choice



Thanks  I wasn't sure about the colour at first (LOVE the colour, but I usually go for black bags) but it goes well with what I wear and I haven't had any colour transfer or water stain from rain


----------



## louisvee

Definitely the Tod's wave bag..especially if you get the large, two-tone one. Gorgeous! I find the Puzzle bag a bit boring but that's just me.

eta: sorry, didnt read the whole thread and didnt realize that youve already purchased the bag. Enjoy your Puzzle bag!


----------



## Dribbliette

Is it really heavy?


----------



## theocarina

Dribbliette said:


> Is it really heavy?



Not at all - the Tod's is quite a bit lighter but the small Puzzle isn't too bad. The medium Puzzle on the other hand (I tried it on in store) definitely is on the heavy side


----------



## Dribbliette

theocarina said:


> Not at all - the Tod's is quite a bit lighter but the small Puzzle isn't too bad. The medium Puzzle on the other hand (I tried it on in store) definitely is on the heavy side


Ah, damn! I was looking at the medium as it seems so functional. I preferred how the strap was short but adjustable without having to add an extension or carry a really long shoulder strap that dangles in the way. I guess Speedy b is my only versatile alternative for light weight and functional, except you have to carry the extension piece around. Loewe seemed very well thought out IMO


----------



## theocarina

Dribbliette said:


> Ah, damn! I was looking at the medium as it seems so functional. I preferred how the strap was short but adjustable without having to add an extension or carry a really long shoulder strap that dangles in the way. I guess Speedy b is my only versatile alternative for light weight and functional, except you have to carry the extension piece around. Loewe seemed very well thought out IMO



But the Speedy B is an exceptional lightweight bag! I doubt many leather handbag could compare with that, perhaps maybe the By the Way bag from Fendi (which I considered before I got the Puzzle). I suppose it depends on what you're carrying in your bag too - I have the habit of carrying things I don't really need if the bag's big enough!


----------



## Dribbliette

theocarina said:


> But the Speedy B is an exceptional lightweight bag! I doubt many leather handbag could compare with that, perhaps maybe the By the Way bag from Fendi (which I considered before I got the Puzzle). I suppose it depends on what you're carrying in your bag too - I have the habit of carrying things I don't really need if the bag's big enough!


I have looked at the large by the way but the top handles would annoy me as I struggle with speedy handle being small. That’s what drew me to the puzzle, the ease of slipping on the arm. I do carry a lot but there’s nothing I would consider leaving behind as I do need it all day to day, unfortunately. I know leather will be heavier than canvas, but leather weight varies greatly. The Loewe flamenco knot I don’t find heavy in nappa but it’s a very different shape and being so delicate, I’m unsure on longevity. That’s why they brought out the calf skin too as it’s mote sturdy apparently.


----------



## theocarina

Dribbliette said:


> I have looked at the large by the way but the top handles would annoy me as I struggle with speedy handle being small. That’s what drew me to the puzzle, the ease of slipping on the arm. I do carry a lot but there’s nothing I would consider leaving behind as I do need it all day to day, unfortunately. I know leather will be heavier than canvas, but leather weight varies greatly. The Loewe flamenco knot I don’t find heavy in nappa but it’s a very different shape and being so delicate, I’m unsure on longevity. That’s why they brought out the calf skin too as it’s mote sturdy apparently.



Perhaps the Tod's one would be a great bag for you! It's super light (it's lighter than Speedy B 25 in Epi, not sure about the canvas) and it does have a long top handle, however the crossbody strap is not adjustable (it is detachable so you can use another strap). Speaking of the Loewe Flamenco, I think the larger Flamenco is actually about the same weight as the medium Puzzle!


----------



## Dribbliette

theocarina said:


> Perhaps the Tod's one would be a great bag for you! It's super light (it's lighter than Speedy B 25 in Epi, not sure about the canvas) and it does have a long top handle, however the crossbody strap is not adjustable (it is detachable so you can use another strap). Speaking of the Loewe Flamenco, I think the larger Flamenco is actually about the same weight as the medium Puzzle!


I thought the long strap you could adjust with the different holes on each side on the puzzle, new versions?


----------



## theocarina

Dribbliette said:


> I thought the long strap you could adjust with the different holes on each side on the puzzle, new versions?



Yes the Puzzle bags have adjustable straps - I was talking about the Tod's Wave x


----------

